# '12 Eco 6m transmission linkage



## Chris2298 (Aug 1, 2012)

So I was heading to a meeting at 2 yesterday at a country club about an hour from home and missed the building..drove right by it. After backing up, I put it in 1st to pull in and then I lost the linkage completely. Somehow it had gone into 5th, so I was able to limp into the parking lot. I went to the meeting and was able to pop the linkage back on after, but what is wearing out that caused it to pop off? It popped back on with very little resistance (once I figured out where it went). Will this become a frequent thing? 2012 Eco 6M 185K miles


----------



## Blancmange (Jan 9, 2013)

Do you have a picture of where it became disconnected?

I have never heard of this before.

Does anyone know if this is something that needs periodic lubrication?


----------



## Chris2298 (Aug 1, 2012)

I can't really get a picture, it connects under the shift arm..


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

A ball in a spring loaded socket, not easy to pop out, much easier to pop back in. 04 Cavalier was the same way, every couple of months or so, had to spray those joints as well as the rotating parts on top of the transmission.

Used Liquid Wrench lubricant in a spray can. If I didn't, took a lot more force to shift gears. For some strange reason, never had to lubricate the cables. You have to change gears to hit all the spots.

Ironically, the shop manual says nothing about the internals of the MT, think you are suppose to replace the whole thing. Was always gentle when changing gears.


----------



## dustinlrule (May 10, 2018)

I'm having a pretty similar issue. Stuck in first, but the shifter just sits loose, but won't go into gear when the clutch is engaged. Put a bungee cord around the shift arm in order to be able to shift into reverse and get it onto a tow bed. With the bungee wrapped around the gear arm I'm able to shift in and out of gears, take it off and no go. Not sure exactly what the issue is or if something needs to be replaced?


----------



## dustinlrule (May 10, 2018)

where did it end up going?


----------

